# Recent completions



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

These have been in the works for a while, but I just got enough shop time to fininsh them up and get em sounding right. The spalted ones are for the POINT auction and are all IKE wood. The last two are Osage Orange and are for the Bellair DU banquet/Daddyeaux.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

More beaties ET. I like the accent rings on the orange....


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I like them all but like the ring on second one best. All are fantastic looking. Great job as usual.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I like the ring on the second one too, but the guy I get them from is not making any more except special order (read $). I have to tell you though that the rings on the last two are extremly rare and I only know one other call maker in the world who uses them. LOL

Those rings were made from a piece of stainless steel pipe by none other than our own Robert A.!!!

I bought the pipe, he and a buddy did the fab and we split the rings 50/50. Cost about 1/2 of what I was paying for unpolished flat bands, and 1/4 what the decorative band on the other call cost me, and, there is no shipping! That is a Win-Win deal by any definition. 

Heck, even if they were more expensive, having a unique band is big deal for Tail Gunner Duck Calls. Going to have get about another 100 before September.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Can't by the life of me figure how he does that to a piece of pipe making the pattern on stainless. Nice touch.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

ET....those are fantastic! Those spalted ones are my favorite. Excellent work!


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

What makes wood spalted? The third one is more spalted---yes? if so, why? Is it wood grain, insect or worm deposits? Just curious, beautiful work tho. 
Where do get the guts of the call?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

spalt is from the wood rotting and fungus

thought about this a little more LOL spalting is a fungus but not from mold, just because you see mold on the outside does not mean there is spalting on the inside...mold is not good

there is a real art/trick to catch the wood in the process of a great spalting effect, wait too long and the wood turns to mush, at that point it's not even good for firewood

and those look great


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks Bill, ET do you sell your calls to the general public? as in me


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Nwilkins said:


> Thanks Bill, ET do you sell your calls to the general public? as in me


http://www.tailgunnerduckcalls.com/

You better BELIEVE he does, Wilk.... check it out...

Beautiful work, Richard..enjoyed the visit..and love the re-modeled 'fire truck'


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks T, checked out his website, awesome, he certainly isn't in it for the money, I honestly thought they would be double what he charges. I have used RNT calls, gonna contact him and order a Tailgunner call


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Thanks for the compliments. 
As far as guts go, some are factory made, some are made from cast acrylic blanks, and some are made 100% from scratch same as the barrel. I do sell a few to cover the cost of sandpaper and AC in the shop. Calls are priced according to stopper style and wood choice since each one requires a different amount of time and produces a different level of customization.

Bill got it right on the spalting, amazing artwork by some really small artist ! I love spalted woods !


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Nice work ET!!!! I love to see your Spalted calls Mate!! 

Just got home this afternoon, Cozumel was awesome and the water is beautiful out there!! It would be nice to take the boat out there on the weekends.. LOL


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

ET,
I have to say, i have went back 3 times to look at the third one, by far my favorite!! Awesome!!


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Robert A. said:


> ET,
> I have to say, i have went back 3 times to look at the third one, by far my favorite!! Awesome!!


I'd be happy to bid on it for you at the auction !


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

I am sure a call like that will be outta my pay grade!! I will let you know!!


----------

